# My kid (8 years-old)



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's a video--no commenting on the awfulness of the videography/editing! This is the first iMovie I've ever tossed together--of my 8 year-old. Also, he picked the song. It's awful, but the musical tastes of 8 year-olds are totally unreliable.

I'm proud of how far he's progressed. This marked the end of his 3rd season. We go out 10-15 times/yr (he's a hockey player, which in Minnesota absolutely dominates free time).

https://youtu.be/peZoT6gZaEg


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here ya go,... dunno why but very few ppl here will click thru when it's just a link. :dunno: :laugh:






Not bad! :grin: (...actually, Kids got more style & better technique than I do!)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I appreciate your modesty about the video but...

1. I thought it was very well done. Nice combination of stills and action.
2. I thought the music was great for the vid.
3. Your son looks good riding those park features at 8 years old.

Your biggest problem is going to be keeping up with him as his riding skills expand/improve.:surprise:

Btw, since you live in the hockey capital of America, can you try to get the Wild to change their uniforms?
They're rather ugly IMO.:frown:
(Leafs fan here.:smile


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

SnowDragon said:


> I appreciate your modesty about the video but...
> 
> 1. I thought it was very well done. Nice combination of stills and action.
> 2. I thought the music was great for the vid.
> ...


I think next year I'll no longer be able to keep up with him. 

As to the jerseys, a little unfair as you'all probably have the best sweater in the league. But, generally, I agree. The problem is the stupid icon and the bad name, hard to work all that in. The one with "Minnesota" in script diagonally, isn't too bad. We're more college hockey fans anyways, NHL games are too rich for us!

And thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Right on little ripper


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Sweet!!!!!
That’s what it’s all about. My son is now 18. I can’t believe he still wants to hang out on the mountain with me once in a while. Tried to get him on a board but he prefers skis. 

I’m in CT now but lived in MN for 7 years. His first day on the “mountain” was a hill in Como Park, St Paul, age 4. Good memories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

It's possible that we have different tastes, but I thought that was pretty solid choice for song on that video. Also, you weren't all over the place with the camerawork, so really solid job there. Personally, I like having the stills mixed in.

Solid work.

Also, I'm jealous of your kid's technique!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

comfortstarr said:


> As to the jerseys, a little unfair as you'all probably have the best sweater in the league. But, generally, I agree.


I disagree, the winged wheel is the best sweater in all of hockey. 

Good video, agree with others on the editing and content, nicely done. Looks like your son is really enjoying it, always a huge plus!


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> I’m in CT now but lived in MN for 7 years. His first day on the “mountain” was a hill in Como Park, St Paul, age 4. Good memories.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stumbled upon this post...I grew up in Como Park!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Did the video get deleted? It says it's unavailable


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Try this


----------

